# My Medicine Cupboard



## PuffingCrow

PuffingCrow's Medicine Cupboard

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice, very neat and practical


----------



## PuffingCrow

annemarievdh said:


> Nice, very neat and practical


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome, you are going to need all the space in that cupboard very shortly!


----------



## PuffingCrow

Matthee said:


> Awesome, you are going to need all the space in that cupboard very shortly!


@Matthee Thanks  LOL yeah I think so to and one day a Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

Really nice . Cant wait to finish the renovation at my place so i can sort out my vaping gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

PuffingCrow said:


> PuffingCrow's Medicine Cupboard
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086



LOL !!! Love the "Silver" inscription on the case!!!!! Is that a "Silver" med kit?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

RezaD said:


> LOL !!! Love the "Silver" inscription on the case!!!!! Is that a "Silver" med kit?????


LOL no it actually Quicksilver pencil case for out and about vape gear but well spotted I think we can defos make it a "Silver Med Kit" LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @PuffingCrow 
Looks very organised!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

